# Pardon me while I SCREAM!!!



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Some days it just doesn't pay to get out of bed, you know? And why can't I just be a secure enough, loving enough person to not let these things bother me? And if I do let them bother me, why on earth can't I keep my blasted mouth shut?

Just had an elderly lady, her adult daughter and 2 grandchildren come into the store. The old bitty...er...elderly lady was being very vocal...and very loud about how ridiculous my store is. Then she looked me straight in the eye and said "and to think, there are starving children in Africa!". :angry:

Well that was it for me! I tried to be diplomatic at first by saying that some people were not blessed to have skin children and so having fur children really helps to fill that empty spot in our hearts...and fur kids are still cheaper then skin kids. She gave me a disgusted look and shook her head. So I continued on saying that just because someone may choose to spend money this way does not mean we don't give to charitable contributions on a regular basis. To which she replied "I don't think so." That was the last straw. I told her that perhaps she should not be so judgmental and that I do give regularly and have myself been on several mission trips. Started to name off some of the 3rd world countries I've been to when the adult daughter steps in and tells me off. She is correct that if I'm in sales and want to make a sale I should not treat a customer this way. She informed me SHE was the one with the dogs, not her mother, and I just lost a sale. Well for one thing, my experience has been a mother with small children does not really purchase my type of inventory on their dog. Some do but the majority do not. And do you think she would have really bought something after the way her mother was going on? So I told her as she was leaving, that it was totally fine that I lost the sale.

Someone please pass the duct tape if I'm going to make it through the rest of the day! :smilie_tischkante::smpullhair:


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

Oh girl, I wouldn't have been able to keep my mouth shut either lol That was just plain rude. I mean, at the very least she could have walked OUT of the store and gave her (lame) opinion to her daughter. 

I agree with you...and for the record, I have 4 children (ages 4-14) and if I could, I would spoil my dogs and buy them tons of foo foo stuff. I do charity stuff too, even if I can't donate, I am always making stuff (I crochet sweaters for rescues, bookmarks for a charity that buys books for kids, and right now I'm doing that AND making bears for emergency foster kids. I don't have money, but i have lots of free time lol)
My point is that you have a very valid point...and why should it matter to anyone else what people spend their money on? for crying out loud.
I bet she has something she wastes HER money on...everyone does.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Why the heck was she even in your store if she thought it was ridiculous? Some people are just plain RUDE!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

She was being ridiculous. The first thing that came to my mind as I was reading this, was how does she know whether or not you help in other ways or if some of the proceeds go towards a charitable organization? And how exactly was she helping the starving children??? She had no tact and I think you handles it well.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

hi Crystal....don't let a rude customer ruin your day...call it ignorance...

You have a greeat store and your passion for your fluffs and the high quality products you sell to folks like me is inspiring...

I deal with such hurtful remarks alllllllll the time too....I have a super hOT HOT temper...I suffered from infertility for six years...it was the darkest time of my life...I now have two kids by way of adoption from Korea and they have blessed me immeasureably...actually my Emma saved my life (twice - long story)

i am in process of adopting my third...a five yr old from Korea...her name is Faith...another long story...our family has spend the last 11 years in adoption ministry placing kids in homes from all over this world as well as locally...

Now my Emma wants to be a vet and so our world is dogs dogs dogs and all the goodies that come with dogs dogs dogs...with awareness on homeless dogs etc...

We give TONS to orphanages...now we will also be giving to shelters etc...

Folks throw comments like...wow you treat your dogs better then most people treat their kids -"what a waste"...wow, I am a real mommy and you are NOT but you sure are good to those kids you didn't give BIRTH to...or....why didn't you try more IVF...these are the less offensive comments I get...

Crystal ....I love the bows and the PURePAWS I bought from your store...i love your storee and wish you were here in OC CA...

I hope you have a super day as your have many friends here...I especially love your furbabies!!!!! wet kisses from my girls...

Ps...wow I just disclosed some stuff didn't I...


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

The more I see of people, the more I like my dogs!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

:HistericalSmileyon't sweat it Crystal. 

I used to own a store too. Sometimes I would get some negative people in and frankly it isn't the suck it up kind of business. If someone was rude to me I would certainly ask them to leave or refrain from nasty comments. I also told my staff they didn't have to put up with rudeness. Customer service and doing what you can to help and assist people is one thing, but being unnecessarily rude is quite another. So I say go you :cheer:I don't believe there was any way the daughter was going to buy anything with her mother commenting like that.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Good for you for standing up for yourself! I don't believe that you should have to put up with verbal abuse just because your a store owner. I would've told her off to!  So I'm not passing the duct tape, but giving a high five!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh Crystal I actually love people like that:brownbag: I run into them all the time:blink: I let them go off on me and then I say well I'm glad everyone is different it would be a very boring life if we all looked at things the same way, then I also share like you did about people who love their dogs as baby's as I do. Usually I get the eye roll and many have said your a stange lady or you have to much time on your hands. I just smile at them and say well you should see my checking account:HistericalSmiley:and wish them a good day, it always sets them back for a loop. (look at some of my old threads I have made about these people.) I have always wondered why they came into my space at the marketplace in the first place, they knew I sold dog clothing
I'll never understand why someone thinks they have the right to say these things to another person. They must be very unhappy in their heart


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Why on earth was she in your store if she thought it was ridiculous?

I know it must have been upsetting but I wouldn't think much of it.

Many people love to spoil their dogs and buy them things and some of those people do donate to 3rd world charities.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Sounds just like a TROLL to me. (We had one of those here earlier today, too). 

I think the message is not to feed the trolls. 

Sorry Crystal, we love you and Cadeau wishes he could come check out your store in person.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Aww, well, she was elderly and sometimes the elderly don't have an edit on their thoughts. She also comes from a time where dogs were often relegated to the back porch with dinner scraps. When I was a kid my grandparents favorite saying at the dinner table was "children are starving in Biafra.......EAT". The mom probably felt she had to stand up for her elderly parent. It's easier to just smile and walk on than to try and change an old leopard's spots.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh Crystal, I'm so sorry to read your story but I know how people can be sometimes! 
I totally agree, this woman must be very unhappy and dissatisfied with her life and then she came in your nice store and argue in that bad way! :smilie_tischkante:

But I really like your cool reaction on it, Crystal! I'm quite sure she felt very angry about it because she didn't get what she expected from you in that situation!


Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Cosy said:


> Aww, well, she was elderly and sometimes the elderly don't have an edit on their thoughts. She also comes from a time where dogs were often relegated to the back porch with dinner scraps. When I was a kid my grandparents favorite saying at the dinner table was "children are starving in Biafra.......EAT". The mom probably felt she had to stand up for her elderly parent. It's easier to just smile and walk on than to try and change an old leopard's spots.


I know many elderly people who are kind hearted and wouldn't act like that woman did. Hey, I am in the elderly bracket, and I would never act like that woman did. 

However, I think I would have told her, Crystal, that how a person treats dogs ... will often treat humans in the same manner. 

Crystal, I am sorry your day had to start like that. I think you handled everything perfectly, especially under the circumstances. 

I hope your day ends with something special that can bring a big smile to your face!

Huge hugs for you, Crystal. :wub: :tender:

Marie


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Now, Crystal, there was a better way to handle this. Why didn't you just go out back, get an empty box, hand it to her along with directions to the nearest food store, smile sweetly, and wish her a lovely day? :innocent:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Blahhhh.....:angry:.....I say "Good Ridence" to her! I can't stand mean grumpy people. ......and do we know whyyyyy grumpy people are like that?????


BECAUSE THEY DON'T HAVE THE LOVE OF A DOG!!!! 


There. *stepping down from my soapbox"


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

jenniferhope423 said:


> Why the heck was she even in your store if she thought it was ridiculous? Some people are just plain RUDE!


my point too.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

MaryH said:


> Now, Crystal, there was a better way to handle this. Why didn't you just go out back, get an empty box, hand it to her along with directions to the nearest food store, smile sweetly, and wish her a lovely day? :innocent:


:thmbup::cheer::woohoo2::clap::yahoo:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I know many elderly people who are kind hearted and wouldn't act like that woman did. Hey, I am in the elderly bracket, and I would never act like that woman did.
> 
> However, I think I would have told her, Crystal, that how a person treats dogs ... will often treat humans in the same manner.
> 
> ...


Marie, I wasn't insinuating all elderly are like that, but MANY are. She could have also been hard of hearing and speaking more loudly than appropriate. I can understand how Crystal felt, but I'm just saying, sometimes there are reasons for how people behave that we cannot see.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Only someone who truly loves pets would understand.
I'd told her to "Bite Me".
Sometimes I think if I open a foofy pet goodies store,I would kep a special sign for folks like that.... a sign that said "If you don't get it,bite me". I know it's rude. But I figure it's nice than a middle finger....
I know I'm bad....


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Cosy said:


> Marie, I wasn't insinuating all elderly are like that, but MANY are. She could have also been hard of hearing and speaking more loudly than appropriate. I can understand how Crystal felt, but I'm just saying, sometimes there are reasons for how people behave that we cannot see.


 

Brit unfortuantely there are so many RUDE older people out there, I see it all the time in AZ in the winter.:angry: I do think many of them just don't understand why someone would dress their dog or spoil them, but to go out of their way to hurt someone is just plain rude, I bet those same people are rude at checkouts, restraunts, and probaby with their own family and friends. If you don't have a kind heart and care about others feelings then you turn out to be very unhappy and it shows in how you are with others


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Sometimes it is way too hard to keep your mouth shut with people like that. Yes, we all know how we "should" behave, but reality and emotions just really kick in and take over. It's not right, but it is human. 

by the way, I have some pretty purple duct tape if you'd like to borrow it... for the customers, not you. :grouphug:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Crystal I wouldn't let one rude person ruin your day, I think you handled the situation a lot better than I would have. Having said that I do agree with Britt, some of our older generation tend to think a dog is a dog and when they were younger their pets were kept outside and never spoiled like we tend to do. I know this cos my dad would never have a dog in the house, even though he loved dogs and we always had one, their place was outside in the yard, but that was in Australia. We Aussies have come a long way though since those days, many of us are equally soft hearted when it comes to our beloved furkids regardless of our upbringing.
My saying to anyone who thinks we spoil our boys too much is merely to tell them that they are all we have other than ourselves here in the US so to us they are our babies, we make the choices as to how we care for them and as long as it's not hurting anyone else why should it bother them. 
I also ask them if they might like a little cheese with that whine:innocent:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

MaryH said:


> Now, Crystal, there was a better way to handle this. Why didn't you just go out back, get an empty box, hand it to her along with directions to the nearest food store, smile sweetly, and wish her a lovely day? :innocent:


:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:

Lol.... I'm home sick today and I was up all night... I had to read this
twice before I got it... but it was worth it. Thanks for the laugh, Mary!

Crystal,

Life is way too short to worry about what other people think of
what you like to do. If someone wants to be nasty and mean, that's
their choice and their problem. Don't even give that woman another
thought.... 

*Hugs*

Debbie


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

After the first few comments, I would have walked up to her and looked her right in the eye and said, "Get OUT of my store!, I don't feel comfortable around a person that does not like dogs! I distrust you, so be on your way!!!" She was so very rude, crude and downright mean!!! Good for you Crystal!!!!:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

honey u handled it perfectly well ... i think better than i would have ... some ppl have no clue .. dont even let her bother u ..


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Crystal my dear -- First, :wine: Now, doesn't that feel better? Second, didn't that lady ever hear of the saying, "If you can't say something nice, don't say anything." It might be an age thing as Brit said, or it might be just downright attitude and rudeness. I know that if people get me going I try to handle it diplomatically but just to a certain point and then KA-BOOM I lose it. I think you handled her well and methinks she and her DD won't be a regular in your store.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Her loss.:chili: Love Mary's idea of the carton and the food store, but it takes time to come up with these ideas -- like after they walk out the door.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I am sorry you had to deal with that today. I just got my package with the kitty toy and stuff, I was just thinking how happy I was with your store. Now to see how long Lilly will be afraid of it before she starts playing with it. 

Don't hang on too long to this, she is not worth it.


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

MaryH said:


> Now, Crystal, there was a better way to handle this. Why didn't you just go out back, get an empty box, hand it to her along with directions to the nearest food store, smile sweetly, and wish her a lovely day? :innocent:


BAHAHAHA!! That's awesome!



Matilda's mommy said:


> Brit unfortuantely there are so many RUDE older people out there, I see it all the time in AZ in the winter.:angry:


My in laws live in Bullhead City...I know EXACTLY what you're talking about!! The snowbirds who travel south for the winter and are grumpy and rude LOL Met them on many an occasion! 



Scoobydoo said:


> Crystal I know this cos my dad would never have a dog in the house, even though he loved dogs and we always had one, their place was outside in the yard,


I had a discussion with an Amishman once about the puppies he was breeding. He sees them like cattle. You breed them, you sell them, you make money. End of story. Purely business. And when I said I had one in my house, he looked at me strange. He couldn't understand WHY a person would want a DOG in the house. They are for outside. They earn their keep. They're just animals to them, they serve a function, and it's not to keep company. It's the way they were raised.

My dad used to threaten me (when I was like 4) that he would drop my dog off in a field because (at 4) i wasn't caring for him... He learned that from HIS parents... I broke the cycle and MY kids LOVE animals and treat them with respect 
It's all about what you learn and whether you apply that thinking to your own life


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

MaryH said:


> Now, Crystal, there was a better way to handle this. Why didn't you just go out back, get an empty box, hand it to her along with directions to the nearest food store, smile sweetly, and wish her a lovely day? :innocent:


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:So where were you when I needed you? Do you want a job?


Well I have to say *God bless my fluffs!* After this very rude woman was in, I had to take Callie out for a potty break and there were 2 little yellow butterflies flitting around the grassy area we typically visit. Oh she had the best time pouncing and chasing and dancing on her back legs after those little butterflies! Made me really laugh out loud. And I really let myself laugh out loud and let anyone who was within earshot hear how much I need my babies to keep my sanity at times. It was the most perfect picture ever! She was in her black and yellow bumble bee harness dress and was chasing yellow butterflies. 

And I also have to say *God bless our SM family!* :tender: I actually got TWO phone calls from SM'rs wanting to cheer me up! How awesome is that? I'm speechless! Well apparently not speechless since I'm not having any trouble typing a fairly lengthy post. :blush: I'm feeling much better now. :ThankYou::grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Well I have to say *God bless my fluffs!* After this very rude woman was in, I had to take Callie out for a potty break and there were 2 little yellow butterflies flitting around the grassy area we typically visit. Oh she had the best time pouncing and chasing and dancing on her back legs after those little butterflies! Made me really laugh out loud. And I really let myself laugh out loud and let anyone who was within earshot hear how much I need my babies to keep my sanity at times. It was the most perfect picture ever! She was in her black and yellow bumble bee harness dress and was chasing yellow butterflies. 

So where was the camera?????? JK Happy you're smiling again!


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:w00t: Crystal YIPPEE>>> :ThankYou: YOU HAD "GPG" ( GUTS that PLEASE GOD )as my sister and I encourage one another with when people make their attempts to abuse us. YOU HAD GUTS enough to challenge this family's judgement of you.. I enjoyed every part of your post and all the replies were just good belly laughing fun to read. :smrofl::smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Crystal, I know things are over now and you are feeling much better but I am very proud of what you did. It is very important that people feel free to speak their feelings and stand up for things they believe in. Too often our voices are hushed because of our occupations or political aspirations - and we walk through life untrue to ourselves and our passions. It is through actions and vocalizations that changes in society are made. 

You are a store owner, yes. But, you are also an advocate for animals and for your beliefs. You should not shy away from zealously educating or advocating for any of these roles you play - sometimes they might work in harmony and sometimes they many not. That's just how life goes 

I am glad your day is going better and it sounds like Callie did a great job at brightening your day!


----------



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

Some people enjoy and live to make others miserable!


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm glad you spoke up . What a nasty rude grouch that woman was !
Don't feel bad, you said nothing wrong.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

With people like that, I usually smile and say, "I am so sorry you feel that way." 
Then I turn my back to them and direct my attention to someone or something else, _even while they are still talking, and making nasty remarks to me. _Rudeness doesn't deserve attention of any kind. You can't change a person's way of thinking in a 5-10 minute encounter. Some people are rude, and have no manners, no matter how young or old they are.

I had to deal with this when I worked in a health food store. The rude people were only there because they were with a friend or family member. The whole time, they'd snicker and make nasty remarks to me, while their friend tried to shop. I'd say, "Oh, I'm sorry, I guess you don't need any help then," turn my back to them, and help their friend.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Crystal isn't that just like God to put butterflies where you take Callie:wub: yup it was his way to bring a smile to your heart and face. Your a special gift to all of us.:hugging: I would have loved to have seen Callie in her bumblebee harness chasing butterflies:tender:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

People think jewellery is a frivolous waste of money too,good thing they don't know I made a couple pieces for my dogs....

Can't take it w/ you..

I doubt the adult daughter w/ the dogs would have bought anything anyway,especially if she might face consternation from her mother after the purchase.....
My folks used to give me the "starving children in India" speech,so I offered to send my stewed tomatoes to them... mom was less than amused....

Don't let one stinker ruin your day...

I think sometimes it doesn't pay to chew through the leather straps!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Some days it just doesn't pay to get out of bed, you know? And why can't I just be a secure enough, loving enough person to not let these things bother me? And if I do let them bother me, why on earth can't I keep my blasted mouth shut?
> 
> Just had an elderly lady, her adult daughter and 2 grandchildren come into the store. The old bitty...er...elderly lady was being very vocal...and very loud about how ridiculous my store is. Then she looked me straight in the eye and said "and to think, there are starving children in Africa!". :angry:
> 
> ...


Wow, what a coupla nasty pooheads  I think it's great that you were able to come up with stuff to say back to them:thumbsup:...usually I get so shocked when people say something so over the top rude that I go blank/numb til they leave and then a billion perfect retorts pop into my head (too late):blink:. I doubt the daughter would have bought anything either (and if so, probably nothing significant) or she would have had to keep listening to her mother prattling on the rest of the day... sounds like the apple didn't fall far from the tree in their case:thmbdn: (just hope the daughter's dogs are treated well). Sorry you had such an encounter - customer service/retail is probably one of the hardest jobs out there...


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Brit unfortuantely there are so many RUDE older people out there, I see it all the time in AZ in the winter.:angry: I do think many of them just don't understand why someone would dress their dog or spoil them, but to go out of their way to hurt someone is just plain rude, I bet those same people are rude at checkouts, restraunts, and probaby with their own family and friends. If you don't have a kind heart and care about others feelings then you turn out to be very unhappy and it shows in how you are with others


This woman happened to be an older person, but we could as easily say, "There are so many RUDE young people out there." I see it all the time. Sometimes it is better just to smile and walk away. At least with the elderly, we should/could wonder if there is a reason. With the rude younger people, it is just pure lack of manners. 

Okay, I've had my say. Sorry your day started off badly. You probably don't have to worry about those ladies coming back to your store.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Nikki's Mom said:


> With people like that, I usually smile and say, "I am so sorry you feel that way."
> Then I turn my back to them and direct my attention to someone or something else, _even while they are still talking, and making nasty remarks to me. _Rudeness doesn't deserve attention of any kind. You can't change a person's way of thinking in a 5-10 minute encounter. Some people are rude, and have no manners, no matter how young or old they are.
> 
> I had to deal with this when I worked in a health food store. The rude people were only there because they were with a friend or family member. The whole time, they'd snicker and make nasty remarks to me, while their friend tried to shop. I'd say, "Oh, I'm sorry, I guess you don't need any help then," turn my back to them, and help their friend.


You know, that truly is my typical response to rude customers that just come in to make fun. But with this lady, she was actually judging me and calling me a liar. That was when I could no longer hold my tongue. But I will say I like the "Oh, I'm sorry, I guess you don't need any help then," turn my back to them, and help their friend" technique! :thumbsup: I just usually stop with "I'm sorry you feel that way".

My niece has been helping me at the store this summer and we've devised a little plan to help lighten our mood when grouchy people come in. This summer has been particularly bad I think due to the oppressive heat and humidity. Too bad she wasn't here with me today when this lady was here...although I'm not sure I would have been able to apply this technique today. :blush:

After a particularly rude or snarky comment by someone, I'll busy myself with something and start singing "Mahna Mahna", to which my niece then replies back in song "doo doo do do doo". Remember the Muppets? Gosh I loved that show. Sure wish it was in syndication on one of the cable stations. Goes to show my maturity level huh? :HistericalSmiley:







What's even funnier is a fellow store owner was in when I applied the above technique and she loved it so much she's doing it in her store with her employee!!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: We know if we've had a grouchy customer visiting one of our stores when they come in singing, Mahna Mahna!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Don't think anything of your reaction Crystal. You can only take so much. The daughter should not have brought her mother into your store knowing her opinion on the matter as I'm sure she did. Older people think they can get away with saying what's on their mind even when it's rude and hurtful. It's not nice at any age. Forgive yourself Crystal and please don't change. I love you the way you are.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

LOL at the Muppet's flashback - I had forgotten about that...classic!!! Maybe you could try turning it around on them and ask what they might suggest you do to make a living? Probably wouldn't work anyway because they probably roll out of bed snarky and roll back in the same way (ie,negative miserable people syndrome) 

Doggies barked when I played your youtube lol


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

roflol...don't know if anyone will even still be reading the posts in this thread anymore, but I tell you I'm laughing so hard here at the store. When I googled "Muppets Singing" for the Mahna Mahna song, it brought up soooo many great ones. I've been watching them and they are hysterical! This one got both Callie and Jett barking. :HistericalSmiley:






Basically I'm just entertaining myself right now. :blush: And yes, I talk to myself too. And even answer myself!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I think that lady was rude period and age has nothing to do with it. 

I deal and have dealt with older people most of my life... even as a kid I loved being around elderly people. The majority I've met are lovely. Rudness is within the person regardless of age...'your' lady has probably been rude all her life. 

I think you handled the situation beautifully !

As I think of it... people who love dogs/animals and 'indulge' them, are the most caring compassionate people I know.Their altruism usually is enjoyed by many charities, and people in need in spite of how much or how little they spend on their pooches. 

This lady you had to misfortune to encounter today sounds like a very sad, unhappy person... maybe more to be pitied than scorned?


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

What is that old saying...something like, 'well someone put ' bleep ' in your cereal today didn't they ? Well you'd kinda like to say that, but people who act that way probably don't know better or are just not happy. Could have been a medical thing who knows. 

I would have been upset too sometimes and still stewing.... it's hard to just take it and hold back and know exactly what to say, but I think you did fine. Pretty neat about the butterflies and the phone calls. 

LOL re sesame street, well you would like the aliens when they landed on earth and met the telephone....Brinnng, Phoooone, I'm hopeless...you'll have to youtube it.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

i cant believe someone would go into your store and say things like that!!:angry:
they obviously dont get it and never will!! their loss!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

As one who today turned 65 (happy b-day to me) I am over the "elderly" line---and I apologize for this lady. Who knows why she was rude? Maybe she has always been judgmental---poor daughter. Sometimes I just say "I will excuse you for acting this way if you will excuse me for not responding to it." Sometimes I say "are all the people in your circle always this friendly and nice?" Usually I don't get a positive response, but I don't expect one. . . and it does make me feel better to have confronted bad behavior. 
I have a doggy book of my "grand-dogs" that I pull out when everyone pulls out the grand-baby photos----it isn't always met w/loud applause but sometimes it makes a point! Whatever---it makes me feel better and somedays that is enough. 
God knows these unhappy people will unfortunately always be around---some days the dragon wins and we just need to vent!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> roflol...don't know if anyone will even still be reading the posts in this thread anymore, but I tell you I'm laughing so hard here at the store. When I googled "Muppets Singing" for the Mahna Mahna song, it brought up soooo many great ones. I've been watching them and they are hysterical! This one got both Callie and Jett barking. :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> YouTube - The Muppets: Bohemian Rhapsody
> 
> Basically I'm just entertaining myself right now. :blush: And yes, I talk to myself too. And even answer myself!



:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:Thanks for giving me a good laugh. I know how it is. I was a Customer Service Manager for a lot of years. When I worked for Saks Fifth Avenue, I had ladies literally crying on the phone to me, and then attacking me verbally because their skirt wasn't the perfect shade of blue that they thought it would be. Most of the time, I did what I had to do to resolve the issue. But every once in a while, I'd politely tell them off in a very nice way. I finally learned that it's better to ignore nasty people if you can't change their mind about things...


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Just to clear things up here...I've had my share of rude middle aged people, rude young people, and ill behaved children in my store. This time was truly the worst of all past experiences and she just happened to be older is all.

Now back to having fun...Oh these are just great! I'm cracking myself up. :HistericalSmiley: Yep...I've lived alone waaaaay too long!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

edelweiss said:


> As one who today turned 65 (happy b-day to me) I am over the "elderly" line---and I apologize for this lady. Who knows why she was rude? Maybe she has always been judgmental---poor daughter. Sometimes I just say "I will excuse you for acting this way if you will excuse me for not responding to it." Sometimes I say "are all the people in your circle always this friendly and nice?" Usually I don't get a positive response, but I don't expect one. . . and it does make me feel better to have confronted bad behavior.
> I have a doggy book of my "grand-dogs" that I pull out when everyone pulls out the grand-baby photos----it isn't always met w/loud applause but sometimes it makes a point! Whatever---it makes me feel better and somedays that is enough.
> God knows these unhappy people will unfortunately always be around---some days the dragon wins and we just need to vent!


:goodpost: I'm using "are all the people in your circle always this friendly and nice" from now on. Thanks
:cheer: HAPPY BIRTHDAY SWEET SANDI:cheer:


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

pammy4501 said:


> The more I see of people, the more I like my dogs!


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

It's just a special kind of stupid you can't help! Sounds like they are the type of people who love to live in the world of negative and sadly will teach these horrible ways of acting to the granddaughter/daughter that was with them and life will perpetuate itself. :smilie_tischkante: We get people like that in our store and I'm happy to ask them to leave because they are wasting good AC! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

After a particularly rude or snarky comment by someone, I'll busy myself with something and start singing "Mahna Mahna", to which my niece then replies back in song "doo doo do do doo". Remember the Muppets? Gosh I loved that show. Sure wish it was in syndication on one of the cable stations. Goes to show my maturity level huh? :HistericalSmiley:



What's even funnier is a fellow store owner was in when I applied the above technique and she loved it so much she's doing it in her store with her employee!!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: We know if we've had a grouchy customer visiting one of our stores when they come in singing, Mahna Mahna![/QUOTE]
Crystal You could increase your $$ by marketing "The Mahna Mahna Doo Doo Do Do Doo " DVD for sanity of retail business owners...:w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: OR like facebook ebay etc.. you could end up a multibilllionaire to help the poor..(and rescue) by starting "Mahna Mahna" counsel center website for business owners..:blink: :blink: :blink: :blink: This could be the beginning of your real fame! And we knew you here on SM before you became famous...:w00t:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

maltlovereileen said:


> YouTube - The Office Muppets



:smrofl::smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg if ever I needed a laugh, you ladies have me in fits here with tears rolling down my cheeks, these movies are soooooooooo funny, if you have a naughty sense of humor watch the Office Muppets and the Cookie Jar bwaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaa too funny.
I love the muppets and Bohemian Rapsody was soooooooo cute, I also watched all the Queen vids while in there and they brought back some fond memories as I used to be an avid Queen fan years ago, still enjoy their music.:thumbsup:


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

pammy4501 said:


> The more I see of people, the more I like my dogs!


HAHAHA, Amen!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

My Dear Crystal,

Some people sadly, are just miserable gits. And you absolutely did the right thing and everything you said to her was the absolute truth. So no duct tape for you.

Don't dare be upset at yourself, you may have lost a sale, but here's hoping what you shared, pentrated their closed minds.

*****hugs to you*******


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Crystal:

I just want to say thank you for getting the Manah Manah song STUCK IN MY HEAD!!!!:smpullhair: I've been humming it to myself all day at work and singing it to the girls tonight. It's very sad when the dogs look at you like you've lost your mind!

Seriously, every time I sing it, I start smiling!!!:w00t:

Maggie

"Auntie Crystal - we think mommy's gone nuts! She keeps saying something odd like manah doo doo and then laughing and hugging us. I don't know what manah doo doo is - is it anything like doggy doo doo?????"

Tessa


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Crystal, unfortunately there are a lot of unhappy people out there who make it their daily duty to try to make someone as unhappy as they are themself. People who can't find anything nice to say about someone or your nice store has a real mental problem. Do not give it a second thought.


----------



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

I think you handled the situation very well....heck...that woman was lucky you were the owner and not my daughter!! She owned a small pet supply store for several years and we had a store bird (a beautiful double yellow naped amazon). He was quite pampered...he and Kissi were best of friends (she actually still greets me the way he greeted her...yep...she sounds like a bird). We had a really stupid woman 
come in one day and inform my daughter that he was being abused and mistreated and he was being fed the wrong food, etc...you get the picture. My daughter has a
bio degree, has worked as a zookeeper, has been an animal lover/defender for most of her life. This bird was actually used in an educational program that she took to
the elementary schools in our area (at no cost to the schools). When the woman started spouting off my daughter informed her that she was in a privately owned establishment and asked her to leave the property and not ever to return. She did not loose a sale by standing up for what she knew was right and neither did you...people like that don't take care of their pets they are too busy trying to stir up trouble!


----------

